# 6.0 Liter octane??



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thumbing through my new owners manual (did you know the damn mirrors are motorized in and out?) and noticed that is recommends if you have a 6.0 Liter to run super...anyone do this and notice a difference


----------



## S&S (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a 03 GMC 6.0 and run reg. But I can tell when I run 93 octane in it. I also have the motorized mirrors, they are nice when pulling a wide trailer.
Mike


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...What year truck? As far as I recall, my manual (04 GMC) recommends 87 octane for the 6.0.

Same goes for the current trucks. Anything from the 4.8 to the 6.0 is 87 octane recommended.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I almost always run 89 in my truck- after running 87 for 2 years and taking the truck in for injector cleaning, the service manager at my local GM dealer told me to run 89 in it- he said it has less "crud" in it, which caused my injectors to "clog", and caused my CEL to come on (anyone saw my thread from Sept knows what I'm talking about)... for an extra $0.10 or so, it's worth it to me!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

2007. It doesn't have the extendo mirrors, they just fold in but its motorized. I have been putting reg in it. I was just curious what everyone else was doing. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;952477 said:


> I almost always run 89 in my truck- after running 87 for 2 years and taking the truck in for injector cleaning, the service manager at my local GM dealer told me to run 89 in it- he said it has less "crud" in it, which caused my injectors to "clog", and caused my CEL to come on (anyone saw my thread from Sept knows what I'm talking about)... for an extra $0.10 or so, it's worth it to me!


Boy you really want to stop listening to that person Matt. Because he's grossly misinforming you. All fuel you purchase of a given brand is refined the exact same as far as cleanliness goes regardless of it's octane rating. Thus the only difference is the octane rating, nothing else. So, if you ended up with dirty injectors then you would have ended up with dirty injectors regardless of the octane rating you purchased. Period.

Its a common misconception that "cheaper" (ie 87 octane) fuel is dirtier or of a lower quality than a higher octane. And it's an unfounded misconception that refuses to die....


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

mkwl;952477 said:


> I almost always run 89 in my truck- after running 87 for 2 years and taking the truck in for injector cleaning, the service manager at my local GM dealer told me to run 89 in it- he said it has less "crud" in it, which caused my injectors to "clog", and caused my CEL to come on (anyone saw my thread from Sept knows what I'm talking about)... for an extra $0.10 or so, it's worth it to me!


That is a load of B.S.!



B&B;952805 said:


> Boy you really want to stop listening to that person Matt. Because he's grossly misinforming you. All fuel you purchase of a given brand is refined the exact same as far as cleanliness goes regardless of it's octane rating. Thus the only difference is the octane rating, nothing else. So, if you ended up with dirty injectors then you would have ended up with dirty injectors regardless of the octane rating you purchased. Period.
> 
> Its a common misconception that "cheaper" (ie 87 octane) fuel is dirtier or of a lower quality than a higher octane. And it's an unfounded misconception that refuses to die....


See! What he said.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

The owners manual said that with 87 you might have spark knock and reduced power. Mine seems to be just fine with 87.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I run the regular -87.. Throw a can once a month of sea foam or techron....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;952805 said:


> Boy you really want to stop listening to that person Matt. Because he's grossly misinforming you. All fuel you purchase of a given brand is refined the exact same as far as cleanliness goes regardless of it's octane rating. Thus the only difference is the octane rating, nothing else. So, if you ended up with dirty injectors then you would have ended up with dirty injectors regardless of the octane rating you purchased. Period.
> 
> Its a common misconception that "cheaper" (ie 87 octane) fuel is dirtier or of a lower quality than a higher octane. And it's an unfounded misconception that refuses to die....


Thanks for the info- I'll go back to using 87 and see how she does... figures.... BTW- this was a GMC Dealer mechanic manager telling me this


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;953720 said:


> BTW- this was a GMC Dealer mechanic manager telling me this


 They don't get their job position based on their knowledge of gasoline refinement. Why would a service writer at a car dealership know about the manufacturing of gasoline? Did he work for an oil company previously?

It's like asking an optometrist how to fix a knee injury. Both of their fields have to do with the human body but one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Minor details. LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;953852 said:


> Minor details. LOL


What octane do you run? Do you have a 6.0?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;953862 said:


> What octane do you run? Do you have a 6.0?


If I had a 6.0 gasser or any other gasser I would run 89.5 octane.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I ran 87 all the time in mine with no issue what so ever. But now that it is tuned, I run 92 or 93 since it gets optimal performance with it. I did run 87 in it once with the tune, ran ok, just less power and the mileage was worse. But otherwise regular will do just fine.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I run all three, depends on my mood and wallet and where I am filling up. I always try to run a top tier gasoline


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mkwl;952477 said:


> I almost always run 89 in my truck- after running 87 for 2 years and taking the truck in for injector cleaning, the service manager at my local GM dealer told me to run 89 in it- he said it has less "crud" in it, which caused my injectors to "clog", and caused my CEL to come on (anyone saw my thread from Sept knows what I'm talking about)... for an extra $0.10 or so, it's worth it to me!


They are right but for the wrong reasons with a few disclaimers. What B&B said is true for any given brand and even among the brands depending if they have thier own refining and pipe line capability. If you don't have your own dedicated pipeline the gasoline you put in the pipeline in texas may not be the same gasoline that goes in to your tanks in pennsylvania, its more of a put a million gallons in take a million gallons out system. So with that system in mind they refine all gasoline to a minum standard and put the additive package (if any) in down the line.

However among most major gasoline retailers especially top tier ones, the higher the octane the better (and greater quantity) the additives package. There are more detergents in the higher octanes then the lower octanes, its like running seafoam or techron just be filling up. Its been my experience that off brand discount gas stations may not change thier filters or work as hard to keep crud out of thier tanks and there for your tank. It has nothing to do with the octane level


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a custom PCM tune on my truck and it runs fine with regular, but once I fill it up with high octane it really runs awesome and has friggin amazing power. Especially on the highway. I can be going 75 or so and still have enough power to blow by almost anyone.


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

Two minutes of searching:

Some vehicle owners believe higher-octane fuel gives a better performance. Higher octane doesn’t give a better performance, and it’s unnecessary. If, you’re trying to save on fuel costs, you may consider using regular gasoline instead of premium. Regular gasoline gives the same performance at a lower price. So, when trying to save on fuel cost, it pays to use the required octane level for your vehicle.

Vehicle owners have made the mistake of believing that higher octane gives gasoline a better performance. Most engines are designed to take regular unleaded gasoline, which has an octane level of 87. Using higher octane doesn’t improve performance. Actually, octane has nothing to do with the gasoline’s performance, just its volatility factor in the combustion chamber. The higher the octane, the more stable the gas in the combustion chamber environment. Higher-octane fuel is only needed for high performance cars. High performance cars need higher-octane gasoline, because the combustion chamber environment is much hotter. Experts from the Automobile Association of America (AAA) say about five percent of cars sold in the US require premium gasoline. Yet, premium gasoline accounts for 20 percent of all gasoline sold in the US.

If your car does not require higher-octane gas, then you shouldn’t buy it. Sometimes the lower octane may be too low for your car and the mid grade or higher octane may be more than what you need. To avoid overpaying and still get the correct octane for your car, you can mix the gas. For example, if your car takes 87 octane and the pumps have 85 octane and 89 octane, then when filling your car, fill half the tank with 85 octane and the other half with 89 octane and this will give you an equivalent of 87 octane. Check your owner’s manual to see what fuel octane rating your engine needs. Drivers should use the octane level your vehicle’s manufacture recommends. Buying higher-octane fuel is a waste of money. Higher-octane fuel pollutes more, and it costs more. It’s always smarter to follow the manufacturer’s recommendation on the level of octane to use.

People believe buying the “premium” will make their cars run better, but it makes your engine run hotter, and can cause more harm than good. In most of the U.S., regular gas has an octane rating of 87, mid grade is 89, and premium is 91 or 92. Using high-octane fuel reduces pre-ignition in the upper regions of the combustion chamber, which can damage valves, and pistons if allowed to go for long periods of time. Resist buying higher-octane gas for premium performance. It can cause other problems to your engine. Using higher-octane gas, when it’s not required could force some drivers to pay for unnecessary repairs. A “knock” or “ping” occurs when part of the fuel-air mixture in one or more of your car's cylinders ignite spontaneously due to compression, independent of the combustion initiated by the spark plug. If your car runs poorly or “pings” on the grade of gas recommended, it may need servicing, rather than using a higher grade of gas. If switching to high octane improves mileage, it may mean that your engine, or its control system needs repair. 


Does High Octane Gas Give More Power?

No. Unless your car is explicitly designed for high octane gas (see your car's manual), using a high octane gas will NOT improve the power output of your engine. Again, the octane rating relates to how much energy it takes to ignite the gas, but NOT directly to how much energy the gas puts out.

Exception 1 - By Design

One exception is with engines or cars designed for high octane gas. In that case, using high octane gas WILL improve performance and mileage. The reason has to do with the compression and ignition timing characteristics of the engine. Those specially designed engines will only perform efficiently with higher octane gas. Most engines are not designed this way.
Exception 2 - Engine Knocking

The second exception is if your car has a lot of engine knocking or pinging. This is a sign that the gas is not igniting when it should. This reduces the power and efficiency of the engine. Assuming your car's manual says it's okay, using a high octane gas can help. Does High Octane Gas Reduce Engine Knocking?

Yes! If anything, high octane gas will help reduce engine knocking in most cars (assuming your car's manual says it's okay to use such a gas). The reason follows from the fact that octane is related to how much energy is needed to ignite the gas. If the gas ignites too easily, it can ignite before it's suppose to, which causes the engine knocking or pinging sound. Using high octane gas can reduce and even eliminate that knocking, and help your engine run more efficiently.
Conclusion

In most cases there is no reason to use and pay for expensive high octane gas. Unless your car was designed for such gas:




* High octane gas does NOT improve gas mileage
* High octane gas does NOT improve power output 

Exceptions: If your car is explicitly designed for high octane gas, use it. If your car has engine knocking problems (and your car manual says it's okay), using high octane gas may reduce the knocking.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You for taking the time to post this....
I know a few people that need to read this ....
Because they are premium using DUMB !!!!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

RichG53;957974 said:


> Thank You for taking the time to post this....
> I know a few people that need to read this ....
> Because they are premium using DUMB !!!!


Why is it dumb ? I get better fuel milage, and a cleaner top end. I don't always run premium but when I do its far from dumb. Its kinda like synthetic oil. Lots of people pay the premium including me even though my engine is "designed" to run with good ol dino 5W30. Is that dumb too ? Just because some thing can work with the lowest common available grade of anything, does not mean it can't take advantage of a better grade especially with todays computer controlled engines


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;953888 said:


> I ran 87 all the time in mine with no issue what so ever. But now that it is tuned, I run 92 or 93 since it gets optimal performance with it. I did run 87 in it once with the tune, ran ok, just less power and the mileage was worse. But otherwise regular will do just fine.


Just curious what has the tune done for you mainly for mileage? An also power? How much did it cost?

Also, I run 87. Have always run 87 in every gasser I have had except for my old turbo eclipse that was modded up...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I understand using Premium occasionally...
This is geared to one person I know..
He owns a mini van... Not a work producing vehicle...
My statement was made because I know this person and you don't ....
He is very gullible ..
He puts more additives in his tank then gas....
He reads some of the B S on the back of a container and thinks Oh really OK I'll try it...
(example) : If the container said use every week it will increase your mileage by 25% reduce flat tires ,your doors won't freeze up he'll fall for it....
I know the last two are a little extreme put I am trying to get my point across about him ...GULLIBLE !!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

ohiogreenworks;958320 said:


> Just curious what has the tune done for you mainly for mileage? An also power? How much did it cost?
> 
> Also, I run 87. Have always run 87 in every gasser I have had except for my old turbo eclipse that was modded up...


It improved my mileage a good bit. I was averaging around 10-12 city 14/16 highway. Now I get 14/16 city and 18/19 highway. I squeaked out a 22 on the highway on my trip to Missouri over the summer. But it gets worse the harder you get into the loud pedal!!! It has increased the power 10 fold. I can light the tires on the 1-2 shift without even thinking about it, and that isnt holding the brakes either. I dont have exact power numbers yet, but I will be getting it dynoed this spring. Plus it also increased the line pressure in the transmission and adjusted the shift points as well. It cost me 375, but now the price has gone down to 330. And with that you get free re-tunes if you add say a cam or nitrous, etc


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

octane makes a little difference, i have a full 2.5 inch flowmaster exhaust with hooker headers, aitfilter modifacations and chip and if i run 93 my truck runs like a raped ape. its also a 92 but it does help with throttle responce and stuff. if you have the money its worth it but if not gas is gas!


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;958368 said:


> It improved my mileage a good bit. I was averaging around 10-12 city 14/16 highway. Now I get 14/16 city and 18/19 highway. I squeaked out a 22 on the highway on my trip to Missouri over the summer. But it gets worse the harder you get into the loud pedal!!! It has increased the power 10 fold. I can light the tires on the 1-2 shift without even thinking about it, and that isnt holding the brakes either. I dont have exact power numbers yet, but I will be getting it dynoed this spring. Plus it also increased the line pressure in the transmission and adjusted the shift points as well. It cost me 375, but now the price has gone down to 330. And with that you get free re-tunes if you add say a cam or nitrous, etc


Very interesting...can you give me some info on where you got it done? website or anything? thanks


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

ohiogreenworks;958471 said:


> Very interesting...can you give me some info on where you got it done? website or anything? thanks


Here is where I got it done: http://nelsonperformance.com/ Very good people there. They are in Texas, but they ship ups and you can talk to them on the phone, not a call center in India, lol. There are very good reviews of them on other chevy truck sites as well. B&B is the one who recommended them to me.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Thank you very much I am gonna check them out!


----------

